# What Type of New Computer?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been a desktop or tower guy for 30+ years. Current computer is iMac.

I'd like to buy a computer to use when traveling, so I'm trying to understand the main differences between an ereader, tablet, and laptop. I guess one way of looking at it is the ereader is the most limited and the laptop is the most functional with the tablet in between. 

But then it starts getting fuzzy. What is a Kindle Fire? It appears to be a tablet that is also an excellent ereader. On the other hand, the Kindle PaperWhite is a pure ereader. So I can only read books on the PaperWhite and I can play games, read books, listen to music, watch movies, and run apps on the Fire.

It looks like what I want is a tablet that has some laptop features: full size keyboard, mouse, office type product, cd/dvd player, etc. 

So can I use bluetooth and apps to give me many of the features of a laptop on a tablet? Tablets are significantly cheaper than laptops, and my primary usage will be to read ebooks, watch movies, and listen to music. So I need you to talk me out of buying a tablet if it is the wrong device.

ETA: I probably will only use wifi to access Internet, so I will load up the tablet ahead of time when I have high speed Internet available. Probably will not get 3g or 4g.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

If you're a mac person I'd say iPad, however, I'm not sure on streaminv, vs downloading with itunes for movies.

for "PC" style tablet go with Surface RT (I've used the surface pro for business)

Kindle Fire looks nice, we're considering that for our oldest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

I am a professional computer nerd, 100% Windows kinda gal...

That cleared up; I love my little iPad. I bought two this past January, sending one to my 70-something Mother and her Dearest Hubby. 
It does most everything I want in life. 
I kept my old DeskTop, who handles the mundane things like bookkeeping and such. 
But I play ((forums, FaceBook, light banking eDeposits, eMail, surfing) almost exclusively on the iPad. 

When my DeskTop croaks, I will plant another big beast there for the next 10-years -- but the iThings around the house get the MOST USE. 

See if you can borrow one for a few days & Test Drive it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Amazon Prime has a great movie streaming app for iThings that works well and only costs something like $80 PER YEAR. 

I don't use it, but HuLu is supposed to be awe inspiring streaming video, too. Low monthly subscription for the good stuff...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If it were me I wouldn't consider anything except a laptop. I work online all day and can't imagine a tablet or ereader for my purposes. I go to hotels all the time and bring my laptop, so travel isn't really a problem. Tablets are terrific for people who don't do much except email and visit facebook, and I know that there is a growing population that only does that, but if you need a computer then you need to get a fully functional computer.

The best computer deals around are used dual core processor laptops that are off corporate lease available at eBay in the neighborhood of $100 to $150. I would be looking for one with 2 gb memory (minimum), Windows 7, 120 gb hard drive (minimum), dual core processor, at least 14" screen, and wifi capable, but your needs may vary. Even used, a laptop like that should work fine for you for years, until it's obsolete. Here's an example.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOBILIS-822...66116630?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item19e2045316

I've also had some luck with finding new laptops at Fry's Electronics on sale for $199, but you'll have to settle for Windows 8.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeahhhh, I would skip Win8. 

My daughter's laptop was a little Dell D630 from eBay for $230...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I echo Nevada -- go with a lightweight laptop. Especially if you are planning on doing any typing at all. The only thing I differ with him on is the minimum RAM and HD space. 4 GB RAM and at least 250 GB hard drive running Win 7 would give you about 10 years of use. 
Then if you want a reader, get an Amazon Kindle Paperwhite. I have an older Kindle reader and I love it. When away from the house I can use the "experimental" web function to check e-mail. It's primitive, but gets the job done. 

I have an ACER Android tablet I'm planning on wiping clean and selling. It's a nice novelty, and I know lots of people love them, but I hate the thing. All it's good for, at least for me, is playing games and reading websites. I can't type worth a darn on it, and the learning curve for Android is just too much for this old lady. Plus using it as a reader is cumbersome and the battery life of 7 - 8 hours too short for serious reading without having to charge it everyday. Give me a laptop and dedicated reader every time.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Let me just say I have hated Windows for years - a monstrosity of an OS that is full of bugs. I was a Microsoft Partner for years and didn't like MS even when I was a partner. IMO, a company based on marketing over technology.

Let me be more specific about what I want it for. I am buying a small travel trailer and plan to spend 1-2 months at a time on the road. So I want a device that is my entertainment center (books, music, movies, web browsing), ability to send/receive email, ability to blog, file editing, etc and in a small enough package that is easy to take with me every day when I am out exploring. I plan on loading it up with books and movies when I have internet access for those times I don't. 

There are bluetooth full size keyboards that can be used with some tablets. I was thinking about getting a mouse and keyboard for use when I am at my home base and without them when I am out exploring.

The Kindle Fire HDX seems to be a lot of machine for the price, but some of the reviews worry me. A lot of people are having the same exact problem and some are having it happen 2 or 3 times with replacement machines. Hopefully this is an OS problem and will soon be fixed, but it would be a bummer to start out a trip and have it fail the 1st or 2nd day. I'm expecting Amazon to have a sale on Kindles either on cyber Monday or sometime in the next month. If the Kindle is my best choice, I would like to make my decision before it goes on sale.

My iMac doesn't have a big footprint, so if I find I need a computer on the road, I could always take it with me.

I think my decision is coming down to quality of screen for reading and watching movies, ability to manage my portfolio, send/receive email, web browsing, large machine storage, online storage, and application support that can be supplied with apps. This seems to be the set of requirements that can be handled by a tablet. I think the deciding factor is that laptops don't make very good ereaders.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like a tablet might be best. For doing much work I would personally hate it, but for entertainment it is nice. We have an ipad and it is great for music and movies - the sound quality is surprisingly good. 

For my work I went with the cheapest pc laptop with wireless mouse, keyboard, and super large exterior flat monitor. I doubt I could sway a mac guy to go this cheap pc route though!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MichaelZ said:


> For my work I went with the cheapest pc laptop with wireless mouse, keyboard, and super large exterior flat monitor. I doubt I could sway a mac guy to go this cheap pc route though!


I might go full-time in the rv. If I do, I will most likely get a laptop as my main computer. For now, I want to make sure I can entertain myself without TV and on demand internet, and still have some internet capability.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

I hear those little ChromeBooks are "do-able" and cheap...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would go with the iPad, you are already used to using Safari as a browser and using the iOS, so why change to something that is back to a Windows OS?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> I echo Nevada -- go with a lightweight laptop. Especially if you are planning on doing any typing at all. The only thing I differ with him on is the minimum RAM and HD space. 4 GB RAM and at least 250 GB hard drive running Win 7 would give you about 10 years of use.


Lots of hard drive space is always nice to have, but I don't worry about memory in a laptop. I agree that they day will come when he'll want (maybe even need) 4 GB memory, but memory is inexpensive and easy to add to a laptop. Unless his needs are extraordinary I think 2 GB memory will be fine for now. Judging by his willingness to settle for a tablet, I doubt that his needs are extraordinary.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> I would go with the iPad, you are already used to using Safari as a browser and using the iOS, so why change to something that is back to a Windows OS?


For some reason, Safari keeps locking up on my iMac. I have been using firefox for the last year.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Like already said, it depends on what you want to use it for.

If you intend to type the kind of posts you did in your opening post on a tablet (at least one where you're typing on the screen), typing that much is going to get very tiring by pecking out the letters on the screen. There are some tablets that resemble small laptop computers that the keyboard part detaches or folds out of the way. They're smaller but to get the same function as a fairly new laptop, it'll be pricey.

I went through the same thing a while back... smartphone, tablet, laptop or desktop? What I ended up with was a $3xx.xx laptop and a smartphone that I can use for very basic internet stuff when away from the laptop that also will provide a hotspot. (BTW, I live in an rv fulltime. My laptop usually lives on the small desk in the rv.)

One thing that I didn't think I would like so well, and it does become an issue with the smartphone when I spend too much time on it, it becomes tedious to hold in a comfortable reading position. Another thing is using websites where a mouse is helpful. Some work more easily when you can point and click than they do trying to tap a screen with the finger with any kind of precision. And if you're going to use a mouse, you only have one hand left to hold a tablet unless you have a docking station... and then you're back to what might as well be a ... laptop (and laptops do come in a pretty wide range of sizes, from something like 10" screens up to 18"+ screens).

Tablets are starting to come through with more powerful software these days. I guess some might depend on what you need your device to do what software would be required. If looking at a laptop, I wouldn't get hung up on Windows 8. I avoided it for a long time but once I got my last laptop that had it, it all came pretty naturally getting around. And it's been quite stable. (Can't remember ever seeing the blue screen of death.) 

Best of luck as you get it all decided. Who knows, might even find a "deal" this time of year. ?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> For some reason, Safari keeps locking up on my iMac. I have been using firefox for the last year.


Wow had never heard of that. I been using my iMac for 5 years now and not once have I ever had trouble with Safari, and when most of the people here on HT have problems, I don't, I can go right on safariing, and now with the latest Update to Mavericks on the iMac is better and faster yet.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Wow had never heard of that.


Try this.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=safari+browser+locking+up


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Mine is working great I am not going anyplace. And I have kept this Mac clean and out of trouble with virus protection and such nope will not even click on that. Period,,,


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My mind was made up for me.

The Fire HDX is on sale for $50 off, which is almost 20%. Fire HDX upgraded to 32 gb storage plus a stylus and keyboard for about same as original cost of Fire HDX. Still need a case.


----------

